# Wallpaper bewertung



## pretend-gfx (21. Oktober 2005)

Hätte gern ein bisschen Feedback für dieses Wallpaper


----------



## Duddle (22. Oktober 2005)

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials154580.html hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die "Creative Lounge" ist für fachbezogenen Smalltalk (siehe oben),
> aber nicht für Previews, Jobangebote, Webseitenbewertung und Ähnliches gedacht.
> 
> Kurzum: *Die "Creative Lounge" ist kein Showroom für eigene Werke.*



Klick mich


Duddle


----------



## GarGod (23. Oktober 2005)

Auch wenn es der falsche Ort ist, ich finds sehr gelungen!


----------



## LP_Freak (23. Oktober 2005)

Ich finds auch geil
aber was ich noch viel geiler finde ,  dass ist wenn d ne ATI Graka hast und die am installieren bist dann sind da so rote blasen das sieht so geil aus


----------



## Vale-Feil (24. Oktober 2005)

mit was erstellt?


----------

